# Kudos for Lon.



## Arne (Aug 9, 2010)

Took a couple of bottles of skeeter pee to a bbq. One of my fellow firefighters got ahold of one took a little sip then a long drink. First words out of his mouth were you out to be selling this stuff. Told him that was against the law, but had to go home and get some more bottles. Thanks Lon, you have converted another fan. Arne.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 9, 2010)

Its hands down across every forum a favorite!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

Arne said:


> Took a couple of bottles of skeeter pee to a bbq. One of my fellow firefighters got ahold of one took a little sip then a long drink. First words out of his mouth were you out to be selling this stuff. Told him that was against the law, but had to go home and get some more bottles. Thanks Lon, you have converted another fan. Arne.



Congrats !

How about posting the recipe and every step you did.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 9, 2010)

Its most likely the recipe right in our recipe area.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on Wade you know what happens when we assume! Besides we all tweak a bit or a bit more.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 9, 2010)

I am sold on adding some shredded ginger to it before fermentation.


----------



## Arne (Aug 9, 2010)

I have it all written down what I did. I did add some lime juice, think I'm gonna keep on makin it that way. Will find the recipe and post it later. Other than the lime, more or less the same as Lon's recipe. But he still gets the credit for it. Arne.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Arne. It has certainly increased the size of my circle of friends too. Glad it's worked out well for you. Pee on!


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 10, 2010)

We love your pee LON. I was really afraid you would be offended when you found out how many times and in what ways hit has been tweked and changed.

It will always be Lon's Mosquito Pee!! Always!

Kinda like a NASCAR car. It is a Dodge Charger, It doesn't look or sound like my Dodge Charger, but it will always be a Dodge.

You are and will always be the Godfather!!

I thank you as well. I like the pee real well, and it is an easy one to tweak.


----------



## Arne (Aug 10, 2010)

Don't know what I did with my logbook. Will post the recipe after I find it. Only difference from the origional recipe was I added a bottle of lime. Another of my friends asked about the lime after he sampled from my first batch. Just added the lime during the primary. 
Now to find that logbook. It's got my notes for the last couple of years worth of winemaking. Always keep it in the same place and for some reason it got up and moved.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Arne said:


> Don't know what I did with my logbook. Will post the recipe after I find it. Only difference from the origional recipe was I added a bottle of lime. Another of my friends asked about the lime after he sampled from my first batch. Just added the lime during the primary.
> Now to find that logbook. It's got my notes for the last couple of years worth of winemaking. Always keep it in the same place and for some reason it got up and moved.



the skeeter pee ate it


----------



## Arne (Aug 10, 2010)

Found my logbook. Somehow it walked out to my pickup. Musta needed some exersize. Pretty well followed Lon's recipe. When adding the last bottle of lemon, thru the bottle of lime in too. Racked it a couple of times while in secondary and it fell clear on its own. Took a little over 3 months. Now drinking it and wishing I had started another batch about 2 weeks after the last one. Will try and make enough this winter to get thru next summer. Yeah right. If it didn't taste so good, it would last a little longer. lol Take care all, Arne.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll bet that addition of lime juice is great! I may try that myself. How many ounces was the lime juice? Did you add it in addition to, or in place of some of the lemon juice?


----------



## Arne (Aug 11, 2010)

Troy,
I used a 15 oz. bottle of real lime. Tried using it in place of one of the bottles of lemon, later on tasted it and it was a little blah. Added half of the last bottle of lemon and it came out great. Speaking of great, think it is time to stick a bottle in the cooler and see if it has improved in the last couple of days. Gotta get a new batch going, this isn't lasting. lol Arne.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 12, 2010)

YEAH, it never does!


----------

